# Italian Line SS Roma



## PatBaltic22 (Jan 15, 2007)

My great grandfather emmigrated from Italy on a ship called the SS Roma in 1923 from Genoa, Italy. I wasn't able to find much information on this particular ship. The Roma was a ship from the same passenger line as the SS Rex which sank in 1945 during WWII and the same as the Andrea Doria which sank off of the coast of Nantucket, Ma in 1956. If anyone has any info on this ship, I would be so very happy. My grandfather who is 85 would really like to know about the Roma, the ship his father came to America on. Thanks for reading.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Do a Google Search with Italian Line ss Roma and alot of different webpages come up


----------

